# Green River



## xarope8 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I just got back from our annual trip to the green river. Once again the fishing was spectacular. We fished all day Sat and Sun. I caught about 50 fish. My father caught around 80 or so. I love that river. We fished within 100 yards of Little Hole. Here are a couple pics of some fish we caught. It was a great trip. The weather was absolutely fantastic on Sun. I cant wait to head back in June. Historically June has been better for fishing. Enjoy the beauty of the Green and the fish it holds


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice rainbow! Wish I could make it back out there. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Going in three weeks thanks for the pics! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Looking good, one day I will fish the mighty Green River.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That rainbow has some awesome coloring. Nice fish.


----------

